# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  HELP RETROUVER UN CHAT BLESSE SUR LA COMMUNE DE CHAMPIGNY SUR MARNE  DANS LE 94

## Noushka

Bonjour
je m'adresse à des personnes habitant Champigny sur Marne dans le 94.
En étant de passage dans cette commune, mardi 1er juillet, je suis tombée sur un chat gravement mutilé à la joue et qui boitait affreusement.
Avec l' aide d' un autre passant, j'ai tenté par tous les moyens de gagner sa confiance pour l'emmener au véto le plus proche.
Hélas il a fuit dans un petit terrain vague, sur le boulevard Stalingrad , en face d'un grand stade.
Il doit être à cette heure très affaibli.
Peut être est il donc toujours dans ce secteur, non loin de l'angle avec l'avenue du général de Gaulle.
Sa souffrance est poignante, toute sa joue droite est à nue, la peau pend affreusement.
Il s'agit d'un chat adulte, errant sûrement, son pelage étant abîmé.
Sa robe est couleur chocolat avec des pattes blanches.
Si quelqu'un l'aperçoit peut il appeler la mairie, ou une association qu' il connaitrait, pour éviter à cette bête restée sans soins, une agonie terrible.
Pour ma part, j'ai appelé la mairie de Champigny mais que le lendemain et le service animalier souhaite un appel du jour pour mieux le localiser.

Merci pour lui

----------


## bb38

Bonjour,  il faudrait mettre le département dans ton titre, ca sera plus parlant  :Smile: 
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra intervenir

----------


## lilou130

Noushka bonsoir,
je vois ton message ,nous ne sommes pas du tout dans le secteur (nous sommes dans le 38)  mais je connais une très bonne association qui pourrait t'aider mais qui est dans le rouge j'en suis sûre même si je n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis un certain temps mais qui pourrait t'aider
es tu prêtes à assumer les soins pour soigner ce chat . Si tel est le cas je contacte cette association . 
C'est très courageux à toi de t'être interessée à ce minou

----------


## Aurel's

ON PEUT ESSAYER DE DEMANDER DONS, ENFIN SI QUELQU UN ARRIVE A L ATTRAPER,?

----------


## Noushka

bonjour Lilou et Aurel's
merci pour vos réponses.
Je serai prête à assumer les frais.
Le problème majeur, je n'habite pas cette commune, je vis à une trentaine de kilomètres et effectivement qui pourrait l'attraper ?
Une association qui connaitrait bien le coin, pourrait " patrouiller " ?

----------


## lilou130

je te mp

----------


## lilou130

de l'aide pour Noushka , c'est très urgent, elle assume les frais . Une asso du 94 pour l'aider à trapper ce minou pour l'emmener chez le véto. Il faut du matériel de trappage car visiblement il a peur et de l'expérience .. de l'aide svp ::  ::

----------


## Rose78

J'espère que ça va bouger pour ce chat aujourd'hui... d'expérience si on attend trop longtemps c'est trop tard 
 :: 

Sinon, il faudrait que le titre soit plus explicite "SOS besoin d'asso pour trapper chat gravement blessé dans le 94, soins pris en charge"

----------


## armandine

Il y a l'association Cat & Co pas très loin dans le 77 qui pourrait peut-être prêter une cage de trappage ?

----------


## lilou130

amandine , tu as pensé comme moi que champigny sur marne c'était dans le 77 mais en fait c'est dans le 94 (alors même si ç'est pas très loin ça fait une quarantaine de kilomètres quand même ) il faudrait 94 ou departement proche du 94

----------


## armandine

non lilou130, je sais où est Champigny, mais le 77 est tout proche surtout pour l'association dont je te parle et qui se trouve sur Rescue. Le 77 est un grand département qui s'étend partout. Aussi non dans le 77, il y a une autre association qui doit s'appeler l'école du chat libre de villeparisis mais c'est bien plus loin de Champigny.
Sur le 94, je viens de me rappeler qu'il y a l'association "la tombola" (je sais c'est un drole de nom) mais je ne connais pas le n° de tel. C'est une assoc qui s'occupe des chats errants et qui se trouve sur Champigny même. Mais je pourrai me le procurer et le donner en mp.
Ce pourrait être pour prêter la cage puisque Noushka assume les frais vétos et aussi aider au trappage car ils doivent avoir l'expérience.

----------


## lilou130

j'ai contacté une de mes amies dans le 95 qui s'occupe elle aussi de chats errants. Elle peut prêter une cage trappe mais me dit que "normalement " dans les commissariats ils en ont (par chez nous non c'est pour ça que je n'y ai pas pensé.) elle ne peut pas aider ,travaille de nuit et il lui reste encore 23 chats à trapper ou elle travaille .  :Frown: 
le mieux serait que Nouska puisse en avoir une près de chez elle dans le 93. Sinon elle ne va pas arrêter de courir.Tu peux voir pour une cage dans le 93. Par contre dans le 93 je connais un véto qui est bien et qui ferait les tarifs asso. Je pourrais l'appeler s'il faut . 
oui ce serait vraiment cool si quelqu'un pouvait l'aider car j'avoue que bien que ce ne soit pas compliqué du tout, ce n'est pas évident pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'habitude . (pour ma part heureusement dans certains cas ça a évité la fourrière a bien des chats) dont certains sont chez moi actuellement.  Tu peux voir pour rechercher les numéros et lui donner par mp stplait ? je fais des A.R sur l'ordi mais je suis vraiment débordée de chez débordée en ce moment car toute seule pendant un certain temps pour tout gérer... 
merci de ton aide .

----------


## armandine

J'y suis allee ce soir aux alentours de 20 heures. Plein de tpetits terrains vague en face du stade. Des terrains avec des herbes folles completement grillages. Un terrain avec des cultures et des palettes mises en sorte d'abri et un seul terrain plein d'herbes hautes mais tout ouvert. J'aurais besoin de precisions pour savoir dans lequel tu as vu ce pauvre chat. Je ne l'ai pas vu. En plus il commencait a pleuvoir.  J'ai pu parler a ds gens qui habitent un pavillon dans le coin. Pas vu de chat blesse de la sorte et la dame m'a dit que si elle voyait un chat comme cela elle l'emmenerait chez le veto. Pas de chat non plus dans un terrain en construction dans une petite rue tout a cote. Nouchka, il faudrait que tu me dises exactement a quel endroit tu t'es approchee de lui.

----------


## lilou130

Amandine , tu es super chou de t'être déplacée. Je sais que le chat est chocolat avec le bout des pattes blanches . je vais contacter Noushka pour qu'elle te répondre si elle ne va pas sur le post. Ce serait tellement bien qu'on le retrouve ce petit bout.

----------


## kabou94

Je veux bien également plus d'infos sur le lieu en MP, je peux y passer pour essayer de le trapper.

----------


## bb38

Merci pour les photos et ces nouvelles,
il est magnifique, on voit que son poil est plus joli,
il ne se cache pas quand tu es proche de lui, tu es sur la bonne voix.

J'ai découvert le post de ce matou Berlioz, que je te met pour te montrer qu'avec de la patience, ton beau matou se laissera approcher 
Berlioz, magnifique matou des rues

----------


## kabou94

Coucou ::

----------


## anouchka.maurer

Je viens de lire ce post, et super histoire ! C'est trop classe que tu l'aies repéré puis finalement adopté. Un beau lien en perspective !
Ton matou va petit à petit être de plus en plus à l'aise comme tu dois déjà t'en apercevoir.
Ma Chouquette était déjà en recherche d'affection humaine quand je l'ai eue, en décembre dernier : dès la première nuit elle est montée sur mon lit mais ça a pris des mois pour qu'elle ne fuit pas en présence d'un humain debout. Elle me crachait aussi beaucoup dessus. Et franchement encore maintenant d'un mois sur l'autre je constate de nouveaux comportements chez elle, une plus grande aisance.
Elle miaulait aussi pas mal la nuit au début, y'a même eu une période où elle faisait pipi sur mon lit, mais avec de la patience et beaucoup d'amour sans la brusquer elle s'est calmée.
Je vous souhaite à tous deux de passer de merveilleux moments ensemble !

----------


## Noushka

bonjour 

je vous remercie , BB 38, Anouchka

je suis touchée par Berlioz et par Chouquette !

Basile est assez paradoxale en fait.

Si je peux l'approcher : il dort juste à côté de mon lit ; je peux lui gratouiller un peu la t^te lorsqu'il mange sa pâté favorite ( il vient se poster sous mon nez et réclame justement que la gamelle tombe)

 il y a ce grand mais, il miaule de plus en plus. 

La nuit, le matin, et si ça lui prend les après midi, comme aujourd'hui où cela fait 1 heure que monsieur fait des vocalises.

Je lui réponds tendrement, gentiment et il me regarde perplexe ...

Ah si, je peux lui jeter une petite corde et quand il n'est pas trop énervé, il se prête volontiers à une petite partie de jeu

Bref...

Il est mon petit protégé, j'ai de plus en plus de grosses envies de le serrer contre moi ...

----------


## petitvelu

Vous pouvez essayer le Zylkène. Au début un traitement d'un mois, puis vous espacez le temps de prise et le temps entre les prises. Je pense que Basile vous appelle pour être avec vous, il a dû tellement souffrir d'être abandonné. Il est en "intranquillité" et le Z lui fera probablement grand bien !

Vous pouvez aussi instaurer des petits rituels pour le socialiser, par exemple jouer le matin et le soir 10 minutes minimum... quand vous rentrez le soir, lui parler et/ou gratouiller ce que vous pouvez gratouiller, et lui donner une toute petite douceur, par exemple un petit peu de fromage ou de poisson, ou de jambon...

----------


## Noushka

Merci Petitvelu !

je vais suivre ces conseils et j'espère avancer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kabou94

Moi, Basilou miauleur  ::

----------


## lilou130

t'es bô mon Basile  :Smile:

----------


## Noushka

Merci Lilou

Grace à Kabou, on peut voir que Basile est devenu un chat superbe.

----------


## kabou94

"Basilou" en mode détente .

Les poils sont bien longs à présent côté blessure  ::

----------


## Galantine

Bravo pour ce beau sauvetage.

----------


## nat34

Quelle chance il a eu de croiser ta route.

----------


## Noushka

Merci Nat et Galantine

----------


## lilou130

Ah ben dis donc le petit bouchon ça lui change la vie. Merci Noushka  :Smile:  merci Kabou pour les tofs  :Smile:  quelle belle histoire que la sienne , quelle belle mobilisation  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

La vie de chat de salon semble lui réussir plutôt bien, il est super beau, semble super zen...
Quel joli sauvetage, une histoire comme je les adore  ::

----------


## Noushka

Merci Lady

Basilou est encore un miauleur stressé pour l'instant 

Il est vraiment beau c'est vrai 

Il a pris goût au confort moelleux de ma couette !

----------


## kabou94



----------


## lilou130

coucou Basile, 
t'es bô mon bouchon j'aime bien sa petite tâche sous le menton .. ça lui donne une bonne bouille  :Smile: 
merci Nouska , merci kabou  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

Des nouvelles de Basile ?

----------


## kabou94

Basile va bien, il miaule toujours beaucoup comme s'il voulait sortir.
Il semble tellement chat d'intérieur paisible sur toutes les photos  



Visite véto pour vaccins et nouveau test, cette fois ci il est FIV+,Felv- 
Prise de sang impeccable. Retrait de sa dernière dent !

Et toujours un appétit d'ogre

----------


## lilou130

mince j'ai perdu toute ma "fabouille" 
je disais que ce n'était que du bonheur de voir Basile heureux sur son coussin. Heureux je n'en doute pas . Merci à toutes , merci Fatiha de l'avoir recueilli et de toute la patience que tu as. 
Je vous disais aussi que Murphy était FIV- quand on l'a recueilli, trois mois après FIV+ (snap peu sûr? incubation ? ) toujours est il que Murphy était sauvage, attaquant au départ, il se jettait sur moi à foutre la trouille à tout un bataillon... maintenant Murphy est le plus câlin de tous nos chats et vu le nombre c'est peu dire. J'ai droit à des bisous à donf , des pelotages, des gratouilles avec ses dents au niveau du dessous du menton. Bref un amour de chat 
FIV+ pour moi c'est moins grave que FELV+ car moins contagieux. Notre seul hic, Murphy est très très expressif, il veut bizouiller tout le monde , bizouiller, mordiller , s'énerver?? 
mon véto me dit que lorsque le chat s'avère porteur du fiv il met en général 8 ans avant de le déclarer. 
Nous avons eu Pumpkin FIV + dcd à l'âge de 18/20 ans mais pas du fiv.. sa fille Etoile etait restée avec lui elle est toujours négative, Ardoise l'était aussi et tous les autres que nous avons récupéré.
Pour Basile vu la plaie qu'il avait ça ne me surprend pas. Il a dû choper ça avec la bagarre de chats visiblement ou il a eu la joue arrachée. 
Bien maintenant il faut juste le vacciner , et être vigilant pour la moindre petite chose et tout va rouler.. 
quelqu'un a déjà eu un chat qui redevient négatif (à tout hasard° ,
c'est pour cela que je préfère les PCR -pour les connaisseurs- au moins on est sûrs -sauf pour le felv au cas ou celui ci est fixé sur une tumeur mais là c'est l'histoire de la petite chauve souris qui trouve le code de la porte d'entrée .  La pcr est beaucoup plus fiable et plus rapide .. 
t'es Bô Basile

----------


## Noushka

il faut que je vous dise : c'est une belle aventure Basile

le contact précieux, si particulier avec un animal au caractère sauvage.

Je pense au Petit Prince de Saint Exupéry : le renard qui s'adresse au petit prince en ces termes :

''
si tu  m'apprivoises, nous aurons besoin l'un de l'autre. Tu seras pour moi unique au monde et je serai pour toi unique au monde ...''

----------


## lilou130

oui tu as raison et ça a permis de connaître de belles personnes. Basile en est le fil conducteur

Le petit Prince.. je crois être une des rares personnes à ne pas l'avoir lu.. va falloir que je le fasse  :Smile: 

quand je vois Murphy (fiv+) lui si sauvage qui attaquait.. Maintenant il attaque toujours oui mais à coup de bisous dans le cou...

----------


## kabou94

Quelques nouvelles de Basile, il n'était pas bien dans ses baskets et continuait à miauler de manière intempestive, heureusement Noushka a su le comprendre et à présent il a un copain avec lequel l'entente a été immédiate et l'a aussitôt apaisé  :: 

Noushka viendra donner plus d'explications.

Les photos du bonheur  ::  "Basile et Brisby"

----------


## armandine

et  Noushka pour avoir cherché à comprendre le mal être de Basile et avoir eu le courage d'adopter un autre chat. C'est vraiment super super super sympa
Vraiment très très heureuse pour tous les deux.

----------


## kabou94

Brisby a été retrouvé quasi mourant dans la rue, il est aussi FIV+, comme quoi ouvrir sa porte et son coeur à des petites misères ça fait de belles histoires.

Noushka, je pense que Basile va pouvoir avoir sa place dans ce sujet 
les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

----------


## kabou94

Là je rêve  :: , Noushka vient de m'envoyer cette photo ils ne sont ensemble que depuis vendredi...

----------


## armandine

Vraiment génial.
Eh bien, Noushka, quand tu te lances dans la PA, on peut dire que tu mets "les bouchées doubles"
Oui, aidez des pauvres chats dans la détresse cela fait de belles histoires, mais encore faut il qu'il y ait des gens au très grand coeur comme Noushka pour les faire naitre....

----------


## Noushka

eh bien, je suis ravie effectivement du dénouement de cette sacrée histoire.

Armandine, tu as été là dès le début pour soutenir Basile et merci encore.
 Basile comme l'explique très bien Kabou, n'a cessé de miauler plaintivement jusqu'au jour où je l'ai aperçu sur le balcon en pleine discussion  avec un chat qui de la pelouse extérieure lui répondait sur un ton tout aussi chaleureux et sympathique.

Mais oui, bien sûr, Basile avait la nostalgie ferme de ses congénères.
Je ne saurais vous décrire son émotion quand il a pu approcher Brisby, d'ailleurs la photo ci dessus en témoigne.
Il venait de retrouver un être cher, il ne savait plus comment lui dire qu'il avait besoin de lui.
Basile ( là il s'est calmé) a suivi au millimètre près les déplacements de Brisby, lui a fait des câlins pas possibles et gare s'il le perdait de vue. On aurait cru alors qu'il lui manquait de l'air, on pouvait lire dans son regard une angoisse terrible.
C'est là que j'ai été impressionnée ...
Au fait, j'allais oublier, j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que Babou me laisse le caresser, je peux sentir le petit moteur à ronrons sous mes doigts !
Effectivement, maintenant on peut changer de rubrique 
Merci Kabou

----------


## lilou130

tout simplement INCROYABLE, magnifique, émouvant, que du bonheur.. Tu es une fée Noushka  :Smile:

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bravo Noushka, tes 2 garçons sont magnifiques!

----------


## Lady92

Quelle jolie histoire comme on aimerait tant en lire plus souvent   ::  
Qui aurait cru un tel dénouement, après le premier message : 'vu chat blessé...' ? C est tout simplement génial et je vous souhaite énormément de bonheur à tous les 3 :-)

----------


## lilou130

moi la phrase qui m'aura marqué le plus c'est "une bouteille à la mer"   :Smile: 
c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai répondu, j'ai vraiment senti un appel désespéré à travers cette phrase.  :Frown:  merci Noushka, merci Kabou et les autres . Quelle belle solidarité

----------


## Rose78

Cette histoire est juste magnifique ! Quelle émotion de voir ces deux blessés de la vie dans les bras l'un de l'autre  :: 
Profitez-en bien  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*terrible histoire mais qui devient si belle maintenant, merci pour ce beau sauvetage, pour cette belle adoption, les dernières photos sont adorables 

merci à tous ceux qui sont intervenus pour sauver ce petit Basile et aussi pour Brisby sont trop beaux ces amours*

----------


## momo

BASILE petit chat des rues bien abimé...tu as eu la chance de croiser la route de Noushka qui en te voyant a fait 
tout son possible pour te soigner et te sauver.
Kabou a eu le bonheur de te trapper et de t emmener chez le véto ou tu as été soigné...puis elle t as offert le gite
et le couvert en veillant que tes blessures guérissent.
Maintenant,tu coules des jours heureux auprès de celle qui ne t as pas laissé tombé...ta maman.
BRISBY est arrivé pour ton plus grand bonheur.
Je vous souhaite tout plein de bonheur 

 Noushka,Kabou et toutes les personnes qui ont contribuées à ce merveilleux
sauvetage.

----------


## Noushka

merci à vous tous, profondemment

----------


## lilou130

de rien Noushka toi et kabou avez  fait le maximum et les personnes qui ont donné. Maintenant c'st à toi qu'incombe la lourde charge  :Smile:  d'avoir un enfant (ou deux) à poils toute ta vie; 
Pour ma part je suis très contente de t'avoir connue, tu es une très belle rencontre. Souvent je pense à toi et je me dis .. on est pas seules sur terre. 
Merçi à toutes .. merci à toi , merci Kabou , merci aux autres. 
bisous aux deux "petits cochons" (Noushka comprendra  :Smile:

----------


## kabou94

Basile a eu une petite baisse de forme cette dernière quinzaine, inquiétant beaucoup sa maitresse  :: 
Un Basile qui saute un repas, c'est visite véto direct  :: 

Le contrôle d'aujourd'hui est plutôt bon, à suivre.


Toujours autant de complicité entre les 2 amours

----------


## lilou130

kabou merci beaucoup pour ces photos.. ici à l'asso nous avons beaucoup de soucis en ce moment et des cas un peu "trash" ça me réconforte beaucoup de voir ces photos. Ca me rebooste un max tu peux pas savoir. Je vais vite contacter Noushka car je suis en retard sur ls réponses mails.. mais tellement de travail de soins de taff... qu'il faut juste le temps de trouver un moment pour dormir. Mais ces photos ce ne sont que du bonheur... que du bonheur..  non mais les bisous "j'y crois pas "lol... 
j'ai un FIV + à la maison (non malade non déclaré jeune mais très expressif donc je ne peux pas l mettre avec ls autres) je me dis il aimerait un pot .. mais voilà ... trop trop trop de chats on arrive plus à assumer et la place manque... quel dommage car quand on voit les tofs..... 
Daysie, Momo quand je vois le nombre de vos messages j'hallucine.... lol.. des pros du sauvetage animal  :Smile: 
gros bisous aux deux "petits cochons" (petits mots entre Nouska et moi) Basile et Brisby et belle vie à eux

----------


## Clau

Quelle belle histoire ! C'est vraiment génial d'avoir sauvé ces deux chats. Ils ont vraiment eu une chance inouïe de croiser ton chemin.

----------


## armandine

Toujours très contente d'avoir des nouvelles de Basile. On ressent tout son bonheur avec son grand pote sur les photos. Cela fait vraiment très très plaisir. Qu'à eu Basile ? Est ce que tout est rentré dans l'ordre maintenant. En tous les cas c'est un sauvetage super super génial

----------


## momo

Ils sont cro mignons les petits cuculs

----------


## Noushka

bonsoir chers amis 

eh bien pour répondre à Armandine, Basile souffre d'une probable maladie inflammatoire des intestins.
On a eu chaud, bien qu'il soit Fiv +, la cortisone n'a pu être évitée.
Je lui donne maintenant une alimentation spéciale et il tient bon pour l'instant.
Monsieur pèse tout de même ses 6 kg 800  

J'adore vos messages ...

----------


## Noushka

Au fait, j'allais oublier.
Les progrès de Basile :
continue à ronfler quand je passe l'aspirateur, demande des câlins à son véto, tape la causette avec les autres minets dans la salle d'attente ...

----------


## armandine

Wouah... Le petit pere Basile, il a bien change et grace a ton amour et a ta comprehension. C'est vraiment super. J'espere que tout va rentrer completement dans l'ordre. Basile semble etre vraiment heureux avec son pote et dans sa nouvelle vie.

----------


## lilou130

ben c'st plus "petit cochon " si j'ai bien compris 6K8 c'est "gros cochon " lol..

----------


## kabou94

Dis moi Basile, ce n'est pas ton petit ventre qui traine par terre

----------


## kabou94

Il faut comprendre Basile  son nouveau copain Brisby est juste magnifique, comment lui résister.

----------


## bb38

Basile est magnifique, après une galère tellement connu pour les chats des rues...., tu lui as ouvert ton coeur, et ta maison, Bravo à toi

Et aujourd'hui, il a un copain, Brisby, avec qui ça se passe super bien, mais que demandé de plus....
Je vous souhaite pleins de bonheur, vous le méritez bien 

Les photos parlent d'elles mêmes MERCI

----------


## Noushka

coucou BB

C'est trop chou ::

----------


## tina52

bonjour Noushka  ce sos  sur lequel je suis arrivée hier soir par hasard m'a émue aux larmes pour votre ténacité, et la solidarité qui s'est installée pour Basile. C'est un merveilleux dénouement, comme nous aimerions en lire plus souvent. La photo de Basile et Brisby enlacés, c'est vraiment très beau. longue et belle vie (elle le sera pour ces 2 beaux minous grace à vous) et merci encore d'avoir tout fait pour le retrouver

----------


## Noushka

merci Tina !

----------


## kabou94

Lundi, Basile s'en est allé  :: , tout s'est passé très vite, en à peine plus de 24h, son état n'a fait que se dégrader.

On ne saura jamais la cause de cette issue fatale, il laisse Fatiha et le petit Brisby seuls au monde et effondrés.

Basile aura vu 4 vétérinaires pendant ce laps de temps très court, bien sur, on se dit toujours que cela arrive la nuit et le week end, obligé d'avoir recours à des vétérinaires qui ne sont pas ceux qui suivent votre chat habituellement, je peux vous dire que pour le coup on a la rage car beaucoup d'incompréhension sur ce qui s'est passé pour en arriver là.

Au revoir petit coeur, tu était devenu un chat parfait, cela n'aura pas duré assez longtemps.

Je pense bien à toi Fatiha, pleins de caresses à Brisby  :: 



Spoiler:

----------


## armandine

C'est pas vrai.... Quelle tristesse.
Mais que s'est il passé exactement ? C'est sur que les vétos des urgences, ce n'est vraiment pas le top et lorsqu'on est obligé d'y avoir recours, moi je sais que j'ai de grosses angoisses car je ne suis vraiment pas rassurée sur leurs compétences. Mais quand on va là, c'est que vraiment on a pas le choix. Et les week ends sont parfois catastrophiques pour nos chats.
Un très très gros bisous à sa maman qui l'a récupéré alors qu'il était mal en point, qui l'a soigné, protégé, lui a procuré le bonheur d'un foyer doux, sécurisant, réconfortant et qui lui a même donné un copain (ce que ne font pas tous les adoptants dans leur égoisme). Quel chagrin... Et Brisby doit être complètement désorienté et malheureux. Et pour lui c'est finalement encore plus dur car lui ne sait pas pourquoi il est subitement tout seul et pourquoi il ne voit plus son copain. Et cela on ne peut malheureusement pas leur expliquer. Il faut faire attention que Brisby ne fasse pas une dépression. Si tu peux, donne lui du Rescue Pet qui est un produit naturel qui amène réconfort et apaisement et cela est préconisé pour les deuils.

----------


## momo

Doux repos BASILE

----------


## lilou130

moi aussi j'ai été effondrée d'apprendre cette terrible nouvelle. RIP petit babou 
Que dire sur l'incompétence des vétos qui l'ont pris en charge . C'est d'autant plus rageant .  Je pense bien à toi petit coeur au royaume des chats maintenant. Tu vas laisser un très grand vide derrière toi.Tu auras reçu beaucoup d'amour depuis que tu as été recueilli mais tu en auras donné beaucoup aussi . Gros Câlins à Brisby qui au fond de lui voit bien que les choses ont changé.
Courage à toi Noushka

----------


## Noushka

Bonjour 

Kabou, Armandine, Momo, Lilou


vos témoignages de soutien me font du bien.
Je suis dans une peine qui me sidère et la nuit les dernières image de Basile me hantent.
Elles sont très dures, rien à voir avec les photos prises par ma chère Kabou,la veille de son décès.
Il s'est dégradé de manière ahurissante.
Lundi, Basile ressemblait à l'ombre de lui même, hurlant de douleurs de temps à autre, pour chercher son souffle et ce jusqu'au moment même de la première injection en vue de l'euthanasier.

Il a souffert entre autre d'une hémorragie interne que les vétos de garde n'ont pas voulu voir.
Je l'ai récupéré en hypothermie, les muqueuses très pâles, le bout de sa langue avait blanchi également.
La suite plus tard dans la journée du lundi est la décision en accord avec son véto, de mettre un terme au cauchemar qu'il endurait.

Je pense à Brisby. 
Je l'entoure d'amour, il ne va pas très bien.
Lorsqu'il a entendu Basile hurler, il s'est mis à trembler, totalement pris d'angoisse.
Oui Armandine, les urgences vétérinaires de garde, c'est dramatique.

Je vous remercie pour ces hommages à un chat merveilleux, incroyable.

Basile mon coeur, mon amour à jamais

----------


## armandine

Quelle cauchemard vous avez tous vecu. Quelle injustice. Est ce que tu sais d'ou pouvait provenir cette hemorragie interne ? Un de mes chats a failli se laisser mourir au deces de sa grande copine. Heureusement j'ai adopte un chat de la meme couleur qu'elle et qui s'est trouve avoir le meme caractere doux et gentil qu'elle et mon Doudou s'est tout de suite interesse a ce nouvel arrivant et I'll lui a redonne gout a la vie. Ckest terrible pour eux de perdre leur grand pote.

----------


## Noushka

En fait Armandine, on ne connaitra jamais la cause.
Il a fait une diarrhée  à priori infectieuse dans la nuit précédente, avec des glaires  sanglantes déjà.
Il s'est mis à saigner du museau le lendemain matin.
Quant à Brisby, je veille au grain.
Il était très fusionnel et donc n'avait pas supporté la présence d'un troisième chat un jour que j'avais tenté de dépanner un ami pour les vacances.
Si Brisby me voyait du balcon nourrir un chat dehors, il se mettait à miauler comme un dingue et à bouger dans tous les sens...

Je vais utiliser le Rescue et croiser les doigts...

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli petit ange Basile :: Courage a vous dans ces moments si terribles

----------


## Rose78

C'est terrible ce qui lui est arrivé  :: 

Heureusement, avant de mourir, il a reçu beaucoup d'amour depuis que vous l'aviez sorti de la rue.

----------


## Noushka

merci Rose
Le chagrin continue

----------


## krikrof66

Noushka, je tombe un peu par hasard sur ce post, deux ans après y être intervenu quand le pauvre Basile était un errant en triste état, tout juste trappé.
 On ne saura pas si cette fin très brusque est dûe au FIV déclaré ou autre chose...
 Mais merci pour lui de lui avoir donné ces trimestres de bonheur, surtout en lui ayant trouvé un copain d'intérieur qui, lui aussi, sortait de la galère dans la rue.
 Cela restera malgré tout un très joli sauvetage.
 Ensuite, hélas, la mort fait partie de la vie, même si c'est très dur à assumer quand on s'est autant investi. Perso, six ans après, ne ne suis tjrs pas remis du décès d'un super junior de la rue gardé en FA, parti lui aussi en 24h...

----------


## Noushka

merci Krikrof
merci ton message me fait un bien fou

----------


## Daysie433

::  *oh je n'avais pas vu que le beau Basile nous avait quittés
repose en paix petit minou*  :: * 
courage noushka*  ::  *merci pour l'amour que vous lui avez donné*  :: *pensées émues également pour Brisby à qui son copain doit manquer aussi*

----------


## Noushka

merci également chère Daisy
Brisby remange seulement depuis peu.
Il a été traumatisé par l'agonie de Basile.
Il est passé par de longs mois d'anorexie, quelquefois totale.

----------


## petitvelu

Plein de courage à vous, vous avez su aimer Basile, sans borne............. et plein de douces ondes à Brisby..............

----------


## armandine

Noushka, I'll est evident que Basile n'aurait pas pu trouver mieux sur son chemin que toi et son super pote. I'll etait dans une detresse pas possible et blesse. I'll serait mort raidement et dans d'atroces souffrances. Avec toi I'll a ete soigne, tres tres aime et choye et tu lui a en plus fait un super cadeau avec Brisby. Maintenant ne pourrais tu pas essayer d'aider Brisby en adoptant un autre copain pour lui ? Un de mes chats se laissait mourir a la mort de sa grande copine et j'ai adopte pour lui un chat de la meme couleur noire. Je savais tres bien qu'I'll ne le prendrait pas pour sa copine mais tout de suite j'ai vu son air intrigue et je l'ai vu a nouveau bouge (alors qu'I'll restait prostre toute la journee sur un fauteuil dans une piece) et le destin a bien fait les choses. Mon Doudou au contact de ce nouveau chat tres doux et tres gentil (et Negresco est toujours la pour aider les autres chats) a repris completement gout a la vie. Peut etre pourrais tu essyer pour Brisby ?

----------


## Noushka

Cher Petitvelu
merci, merci à vous tous encore
Basile mérite tout ces pensées que vous lui envoyez...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonjour Armandine

pour l'instant je n'ai pas la place, je n'habite pas chez moi.
Brisby s'en sort mais c'est vrai que il me colle et miaule dramatiquement  si je ne rentre pas assez tôt.
Mais j'y pense.

----------


## Nade06

Chère Noushka

Je suis nouvelle sur ce site et je viens de lire ce jour,le sauvetage de "Basile".Je peux vous dire que ça été génial de votre part de l'avoir sorti de l'enfer avec des soins biens sûr mais aussi avec beaucoup d'amour.Vous avez fait tout ce que vous avez pu et vous devez le garder dans votre coeur.
Génial aussi d'avoir donné un compagnon à "Basile" et c'est sûr qu'il souffre de son absence.

J'avais 2 chats en 2000: le frère et la soeur que l'on m'avait donné à 2 mois.La soeur "Prunelle" est morte à 9 ans de maladie et l'an dernier son frère "Charly" est mort à 15 ans de maladie de coeur (ses poumons étaient remplis de liquide),nous avons tout fait mon mari et moi pour l'emmener aux urgence vétérinaire (un dimanche) qui lui a fait radio et ponction de 300 ml d'eau.Il a été soigné,je l'ai emmener passer dans une clinique animale qui se trouve dans un hippodrome pour son coeur.Enfin,tout,puis le véto devait le revoir pour des médicaments mais il n'a pas eu le temps d'y aller car une semaine après,de nouveau du liquide dans ses poumons dont l'issu lui a été fatale.Cette fois-là,ça s'est passé très vite,le mari a appelé(un samedi matin) notre véto mais trop tard,il est dcd très vite.
Je pense à lui bien sûr,c'était un chat un peu chien: quand nous avions du monde à la maison et que nous les raccompagnions à la voiture,il nous suivait puis rentrait derrière nous.Depuis,nous avons adopté un autre chat que l'on aura bientôt,qui tiendra compagnie à notre femelle Coton de 3 ans.
Puis nous avons la chatte de notre fils qui va et vient dans le jardin,nous avons recueilli aussi voici 4 ans des chats qui sont venus manger: 2 mâles et 2 femelles (que j'ai fait stériliser) qui étaient sauvages,je ne pouvais les approcher et puis petit-à-petit,ils sont devenus calins,ce sont des crèmes maintenant sauf un (le frère de la Mère) qui vient de temps-en-temps manger mais est méfiant (il fait sa vie).
Tout ce petit monde s'entend bien avec notre chienne et la chatte de notre fils(il vit ailleurs dans un appartement).
Courage,pensez à Brisby qui est avec vous et quand vous le pourrez,adoptez un malheureux,il y en a tant.Il vous le rendra.

PS: pourquoi je vouvois ?

----------


## Noushka

Bonsoir Nade 

Je suis très touchée. 
Je souhaite beaucoup de bonheur à toute ta jolie et émouvante famille.
Quant à Basile, je commence à faire mon deuil en fait, seulement maintenant.
Maintenant que Brisby est sorti d'affaire, je peux enfin lâcher tout mon chagrin.
Encore émue par ton intervention.
Basile ou l'incroyable chat qui m'a fait découvrir à travers ce site tant de gens formidables...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Noushka vous êtes une belle personne Basile a eu le bonheur de vous connaître, Brisby aussi Et je suis sûre que votre grand coeur ouvrira la porte de votre foyer à beaucoup d'autres dans les années à venir
Au revoir petit Basile

----------


## Noushka

merci douce Mariejolie ...

----------

